# Norton



## squiggles (Oct 24, 2004)

Hello everyone. I have a friend who has a new computer, with Norton Internet Security 2005 installed, but he has to disable it to get Internet access. BT has tried to help and they have got as far as figuring out that he can only gain access to websites via numbers, but not using a url. Apparently, letters are not recognised. I have searched the symantec website, but can find nothing at all on this. Could anyone point us in the right direction, please?

Many thanks


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds like a DNS issue. Either with the modem or PC configuration.

You may need to also configure the firewall for proper access?

JamesO


----------



## squiggles (Oct 24, 2004)

Thank you. We'll try both of these.


----------

